

We're about to add more items to BEG FOR iT. - tparsons

Looking for advice on what you'd want to see on there? http://facebook.com/begforit
======
tparsons
We're beta testing the product/item submission process now. Here is the link
for the details <http://www.begfor.it/contact>

------
rafski
<http://begfor.it> and <http://facebook.com/begforit> I understand…

